# Primer on PVC?



## Mykeeb33 (Mar 6, 2015)

Would sanding the pipe & fittings be an acceptable substitute for primer?


----------



## Gruvplumbing (Dec 26, 2013)

Ask moon man. He seems to know all about not having to use primer. Hahaha.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Gruvplumbing said:


> Ask moon man. He seems to know all about not having to use primer. Hahaha.



No, I have used the practice of roughing up sched 80 pvc, with primer. Again always go with the manufactures instructions to which always says to prime. But I'm STILL waiting to hear differently.


----------



## jmc12185 (Aug 27, 2013)

Wouldn't sanding the pipe be more work than just priming it?


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plumbdrum said:


> No, I have used the practice of roughing up sched 80 pvc, with primer. Again always go with the manufactures instructions to which always says to prime. But I'm STILL waiting to hear differently.



Yes, but this was a kind of job where time was not an issue and we had to get this done with no leaks, it was in a plating room for Texas Instruments in Ma, I forgot what was running in the pipes , but job went well and no leaks.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

jmc12185 said:


> Wouldn't sanding the pipe be more work than just priming it?



Wrong quote


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

About the only time I haven't use purple was during a finish, that's when I switch to clear primer. 

I haven't seen any since I moved to MI, but when I was in CA I used something we called Red Hot Blue Glue. Not sure if it was true or not, but I was told primer was not needed. That was about 12-13 years ago. Stuff worked pretty good.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

No, sanding will not help solvent weld without primer. Follow the manufacturers directions. A properly cut, reamed and solvent welded joint will hold 180psi in 90 minutes.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

KoleckeINC said:


> No, sanding will not help solvent weld without primer. Follow the manufacturers directions. A properly cut, reamed and solvent welded joint will hold 180psi in 90 minutes.



We just roughed it up a bit and of course primed it, the sched 80 had a sheen on it and the foreman did not want to take a chance, had a small window for a shutdown.


----------

